# She's been modded...



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, so I had a long list of things I had wanted to do to my Stanza, and planned on doing the simpler interior things when I got a little extra cash... Well, my family and friends threw me an early surprise b-day party...and did quite a few things to my little lady.

Pedal covers (Don't know by who, will find out when I look at package)
Shift knob
Steering Wheel cover
License plate frame
$75 gas card!!!
And my personal favorite...20% tint.   

Just when I thought my I had died and gone to Heaven, a friend of mine and his girl handed me a bag and in the bottom of that bag was a note that said.. "Oh yeah, and we are lowering your car"....... :O That's right, when the rain stops (if it ever does in SC) I am lowering my baby!! 

So, after all of this excitement....my friends from Philly in the Maxima car club (A very, very nice car club, he drives a modded out 2004 max se and the misses drives a 2003 modded out max.)I used to be in, hugged me and said "Oh, Short Ram goes on tomorrow!" 

Needless to say...I cried. I'm a girl, so I suppose I'm aloud to get away with it. It was a perfect birthday!

So, today I'm getting down and dirty in my car, and putting my short ram on. The drop is on its way, when it stops raining! I can get greasy and dirty, but wet and cold is another story! 

Pics are soon to come when 1) it's not dark, and 2) it's not raining! I plan on taking it to a parking garage and getting some interior and exterior shots done. Next on my list of things to do is rims, spoiler, cornering lights replacing, and a bodykit. 

Check out this guy on cardomain. LOVE the kit, I don't know where to find it. He said spoileret.net but that's not helping me!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/709420


----------



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, so pop charger didn't work. The adapter/bracket didn't align with the holes. Headed to a hardware store tomorrow(today rather) to get the right bracket, hopefully. What should I do with the air temp censor that plugs into the stock air box??? I've had people say to just unplug it...but I'm a little leery of that. Any suggestions???

Here is the pics of my tint. This is the Nissan crew, ok, Maxima crew that accepts me and my Stanza down here in SC.


----------

